# Funpark Ansbach



## gigi (11. März 2002)

weis jemand zufällig wann der park in ansbach fertig ist ?


----------



## Älmar (11. März 2002)

was?
wo?
details bitte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Techniker (19. März 2002)

sprich mal genauer:
- liest du die bild-zeitung?





- liest du im kaffeesatz?




wohnst du in ansbach


----------



## Pornostuntman (10. April 2002)

Hi Jungs!

Ich wohn´ in Ansbach, naja, fast zumindest, und bin vom Team Drahtesel. Der Park ist noch nicht fertig, bis jetzt sind lediglich 2 Spuren für den Dual gezogen und oben die (Dirt) Jumps sind fertig! Wir haben aber am 14.07. die DS-DM in Ansbach und müssen uns jetzt echt gut ranhalten, aber wenn ihr Fragen oder so habt, dann meldet euch doch einfach mal bei mir! 

MfG, PSM


----------



## dickerX (2. Mai 2002)

he,
sagt mal, wo soll der genau in Ansbach sein?


----------



## Pornostuntman (2. Mai 2002)

Hi!

Der Funpark entsteht am Tierheim bei der Bocksberg Siedlung, oder man kann die ganze sache auch ganz einfach mit "schräg hinterm Aquella" beschreiben! Ist wirklich nicht sooo schwierig dorthin zu kommen! Und notfalls fahrt ihr halt vorher im Bike-Shop Drahtesel vorbei, der ist nämlich direkt an der Nürnberger Straße neben dem Mc Donalds, die Jungs dort helfen euch auch gerne weiter!

MfG, PSM


----------



## Monzetti (4. Mai 2002)

Hallo...

bin aus der Nähe Erlangen, - und durch meine bessere Hälfte, die in Ansbach immer mal Reiten geht, bin ich eh ab und zu dort...

Wäre also sehr interessiert am Funpark - würde die Wartezeit erheblich verkürzen ...

Gibt es Details, Veröffentlichungen, Homepage, Beschreibungen?

Wäre schön hier davon zu hören...

Monzetti


----------



## gigi (29. Mai 2002)

auch unsere freunde aus dem falschen schwobaländle und die franken sind eingeladen zum 4. Gaildorfer Dual Slalom am 27/28 juli


----------



## Pornostuntman (29. Mai 2002)

Mahlzeit Jungs!  

Also unter www.team-drahtesel.de könnt ihr euch mit ein paar wenigen Infos versorgen (dir Site wir gerade überarbeitet!) und eben im Drahtesl (Bike-Shop!) in Ansbach! Die Adresse hab´ ich oben schon genannt! Ansonsten schaut einfach mal am Wochenende vorbei (wir suchen immer Leute, die kräftig mitbuddeln) oder eben bei gutem Wetter auch Wochentags.
Für weitere Fragen, fragt einfach nach!

MfG, PSM


----------



## Pornostuntman (3. Juni 2002)

Mahlzeit! 

Also, für alle, die am FunPark in Ansbach interessiert sind, hier mal eine Anfahrtskizze...
Schaut einfach mal vorbei!

Mfg, PSM


----------

